# Need Second Opinion



## BigFish77 (Feb 1, 2009)

Well about a month back I purchased some fry, supposedly Mloto Likoma Fireline. I am not sure if that is what I got. I believe the fish in the first pic is indeed some type of Mloto, but the second and third pic contain a fish that came in the same batch. To me it looks like a peacock, but I am not sure if it is or is not what type peacock or other? The little booger is coloring up nice, but doesnt look like mloto.
Thanks for any help.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Not a mloto. Too elongate to be a pure Aulonocara. Possibly a fryeri x Aulonocara hybrid.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

females and juvenile Mloto should be grey silver with 3 spots on the side


----------



## BigFish77 (Feb 1, 2009)

I know what the Mloto's are supposed to look like, I was just making sure that this so called reputable fish dealer screwed up before making a royal complaint which will end up getting me no-where. Thanks for the the replies though. Any idea of the type of peacock, it has orange/red as well as purple in the body. Pretty familiar with peacocks, but I guess could easily be hybrid. Not sure why it would be shipped as Mloto.


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

Looks to have red shoulder in it thats about as far as I can tell.


----------



## dreday (Oct 12, 2007)

mloto hybrid???

if there was more males in the tank then its possible that the female breed with mloto and another. they are polygamous so having more than one male spawning with them can happen.


----------



## BigFish77 (Feb 1, 2009)

The issue is that I bought these fry and paid a premium price for them as they were shipped live directly to my house. If you understand what I mean, then they turned out to be not what I requested originally. I needed some secondary info before talking things over with the original breeder. To me it looks like a regal blue blue peacock, from some of the pics on here. COuld be hybrid I am not sure, whatever it is its not a Mloto Likoma Fireline like requested.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

The coloring up male looks a lot like an _Aulonocara hueseri_. Not saying he is, but deffinitely closer to that than a Mloto. Does the seller also sell hueseri (midnight peacock)? could have been a mixed up oreder.


----------



## BigFish77 (Feb 1, 2009)

I am very impressed with the promptness and satisfaction of this company. I logged a real complaint and was refunded my purchasing price of my fish and their fraction of the shipping cost. Bonus!!!! =D> 
They have all the main species of peacocks and stated that they are rearranging stock so an error could have easily occurred.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

BigFish77 said:


> I am very impressed with the promptness and satisfaction of this company. I logged a real complaint and was refunded my purchasing price of my fish and their fraction of the shipping cost. Bonus!!!! =D>
> They have all the main species of peacocks and stated that they are rearranging stock so an error could have easily occurred.


Good

Still, somebody there must know something as they are not even close, aside from being Malawi cichlids. Kinda scary that whoever is catching the fish has no clue what they are catching, without supervision.


----------

